# Major scrapping scheme unveiled for Irish fleet ( FishUpdate )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.fishupdate.com/news/full...rapping_scheme__unveiled_for_Irish_fleet.html

The EUropratts are getting what they want yet again....(Cloud) (Cloud) (Cloud) (Cloud)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't get me started, Davie!!


----------

